# shot my first bear



## turkeygirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Loved it!!! I have never been a big steak eater, mostly chicken and turkey, but this was great.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

A friend from B.C, Canada sent me some phptos from a bear hunt at Tumbler Ridge E-mail me and i will send you some pictures of Ol Snaggletooth. Do not know how to put pictures on site...Thanks


----------

